# ICC Profile for Epson S21 PLEASSSSSEEEEE!!



## Oh Danny Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,

So i've very nearly got my set up together - and my (Artainium) inks are paid for and just awaiting delivery.

Now i just need to try and get an ICC Profile for my printer, which is an Epson S21, though the supplier of my ink unfortuantely doesn't have any for my model! Any suggestions? I know they are out there somewhere as I've seen packages selling the Epson S21 with a Ciss sublimation bulk feed system - so the printer is capable of doing sublimation.

So any ideas? I'm running Photoshop CS3 as my design software, but also have Illustrator CS if that makes it any easier? (would rather it set up for Photoshop though as that's what i know best)

Any help or pointers in the right direction would be very, VERY much appreciated. I'm based in UK by the way - not sure if that makes any difference to the profile but though i'd throw it out there anyway!.


Many thanks - i'll be your friend forever if you can help me out here  

Danny


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The vendor who sold you the inks SHOULD have the ICC profile. I think the S21 is a UK or European model from Epson..if so you might contact http://www.i-sub.co.uk/sf_ink.htm who is a UK dealer for sawgrass artainium or contact Sawgrass Europe -- Home and since they are the manufacturers of the ink, they should be able to give you the ICC profile needed
Edit...if in the USA...contact http://www.sawgrassink.com/v.php?pg=128


----------



## Oh Danny Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Charles. i have just had a look on the Sawgrass website and i can't find anything on the S21 Printer. I have sent them an email to see if they can help. In the meantime, if anyone else out there have any other ideas i would be glad to hear them.


----------



## valdux (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Guys, unfortunately I'm also looking to buy sublimation ink for for my Epson S21 printer, but so far no luck.
Oh Danny Boy any luck for you? If yes can u share with me...some links please.
Thanks


----------



## Oh Danny Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

valdux said:


> Hi Guys, unfortunately I'm also looking to buy sublimation ink for for my Epson S21 printer, but so far no luck.
> Oh Danny Boy any luck for you? If yes can u share with me...some links please.
> Thanks


Hi,
Your in luck. Go check ebay (UK) NOW, you can buy some ARTAINIUM UV+ 50ml ink, and then buy some refillable cartridges. Bingo works perfect, and WITHOUT a icc profile. I'm using Photoshop.

Hope that helps,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will be surprised if you get good color rendition w/o an ICC profile.. Artainium does have a profile for their inks


----------



## Oh Danny Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I will be surprised if you get good color rendition w/o an ICC profile.. Artainium does have a profile for their inks


Hi Charles,

They are coming out 100% Perfect for me - as good as the original design and exactly as what shows on my monitor. I'm using Photoshop, so not sure if that helps. Originally i tried finding a profile but I spoke with someone else who uses a Epson S21 without a ICC Profile and it was working perfectly for him, so i tried myself, and it works perfectly for me too, so happy days!


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

What i an ICC profile?


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

hi has anyone have the icc profile for the epson s21? please


----------



## samuelg (Aug 13, 2010)

hi, new poster here. For sub dye ink, i got mine from pro print in the uk. google pro print and you will find it. Hope that helps, if i'm not far too late to post this.


----------



## BMSLTD (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,
Sawgrass don't support the Epson S21 so there isn't a profile specifically available for this printer. We know of a few people using this printer and they are getting okay results with the D88 ICC profile. Worth a try.


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

hi can anyone tell me the setup on photoshop 7 for sublimation with printer epson s21?
also is anyone out there using sublimation ink from china even without icc profile with it?
any info here mind no neg comments on about cheap ink as i guess quite alot folks are using it and not really sayin so! so please positive comments... thanks


----------



## Kooch (Feb 22, 2011)

BMSLTD said:


> Hi,
> Sawgrass don't support the Epson S21 so there isn't a profile specifically available for this printer. We know of a few people using this printer and they are getting okay results with the D88 ICC profile. Worth a try.


Hi, where do I get the D88 profile and how do I use it with the S21 please. I am using the S21 for some sublimation printing but photographs can go a bit wrong especially on the browns which come out bright red.


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Reviving an old thread but... https://rapidshare.com/files/1133690480/Subli_Print_D88_V1.icm D88 profile for S21, Download then right click and install.
Hope this helps as it shows on google regular.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh Danny Boy said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> They are coming out 100% Perfect for me - as good as the original design and exactly as what shows on my monitor. I'm using Photoshop, so not sure if that helps. Originally i tried finding a profile but I spoke with someone else who uses a Epson S21 without a ICC Profile and it was working perfectly for him, so i tried myself, and it works perfectly for me too, so happy days!


Danny,

_*You need an ICC profile*_. Most recent Epson printers that are 4 colors only can use other recent Epson 4 color ICC profiles made for Artanium inks.

Try either the C88 or the WF30, the WF30 (US model) is probably the best since it is newer than the C88. The WF1100 is also a 4 color printer, however the Artanium black is a different ink for the WF1100 only, so don't use that one.

Sawgrass Technologies - ArTainium UV+ ICC Profiles

Setup instructions are also on the same website or look for Sawgrass UK.


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

update! an icc profile is make for the ink and also the paper
only for that specific ink and paper NOT for the MUG!
just use photoshop profile don't waste ya money on icc profles that say for epson d88 it useless believe me


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi there am totally new to sublimation printing, i have an Epson s21 which i am running on an imac, i am wanting to print on mugs. I have done all my designs so now i am just after the right ink and paper and also an icc profile. can anybody give me any information on what ink paper and icc profile i need to purchase. i have been reading through so many forums that am a little confused in what to get. I have just printed one of my mug design out using normal ink and bog standard paper and the colors where a lot duller than what was shown on my screen. profile is currently set to adobe1998rgb. do i need a profile for my new inks when i buy or can i get one now with my bog standard ink that came with the printer. any help on the 3 problems would really be appreciated!. Adam


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cryman said:


> update! an icc profile is make for the ink and also the paper
> only for that specific ink and paper NOT for the MUG!
> just use photoshop profile don't waste ya money on icc profles that say for epson d88 it useless believe me


???? What photoshop "profile" are you talking about? Photoshop has "workspace" settings. _Printer_ profiles are not included in Photoshop. If you are suggesting not to use an ICC _printer_ profile made for _sublimation_ I would put my finished product up against yours anyday.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

browno12 said:


> Hi there am totally new to sublimation printing, i have an Epson s21 which i am running on an imac, i am wanting to print on mugs. I have done all my designs so now i am just after the right ink and paper and also an icc profile. can anybody give me any information on what ink paper and icc profile i need to purchase. i have been reading through so many forums that am a little confused in what to get. I have just printed one of my mug design out using normal ink and bog standard paper and the colors where a lot duller than what was shown on my screen. *profile is currently set to adobe1998rgb*. do i need a profile for my new inks when i buy or can i get one now with my bog standard ink that came with the printer. any help on the 3 problems would really be appreciated!. Adam


Yes you need a _sublimation_ ICC _printer_ profile.


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, and do i get the icc profile from my ink suppliers? can anybody recommend a good ink supplier, printer i am actually using is the epson sx130. 

Also i have seen that a company called city ink express sell a ciss pigment ink for my printer for £87. is this the correct ink?

Is pigment ink the same as dye sublimation ink?

And dye sublimation ink is the ink i need for mug printing inst it?

Sorry for sounding so thick, i just want to get the right stuff as i don't have a lot of money, to be messing it up buying wrong inks.

Any advice would mean the world, thanks again guys.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

browno12 said:


> Thanks for the reply, and do i get the icc profile from my ink suppliers? can anybody recommend a good ink supplier, printer i am actually using is the epson sx130.
> 
> *Yes the ICC profile should come from your ink supplier. I'm in the US so you would need to check with your local sublimation ink supplier if your Epson model is covered. Or if others in the UK on this website can comment on your printer.*
> 
> ...


I marked up in the text above.


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for your information, you have been a big help and saved me ordering wrong ink, thanks a lot!.

Adam


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

cryman said:


> update! an icc profile is make for the ink and also the paper
> only for that specific ink and paper NOT for the MUG!
> just use photoshop profile don't waste ya money on icc profles that say for epson d88 it useless believe me


you are soooo wrong on this one 
I am creating icc's for sublimation inks every day and i CAN tell you that profile is made for blank, ink and printer.
Paper is important but not most important....

whoever say they haver perfect results with no profile and all is matching they screens should see the results WITH icc  then you can see the diference. also they should calibrate their screens then talk about matching.


ICC is essential for decent color reproduction. even if you have great images try print gradients or black and white photos... then you see what i mean. every printer needs a profile. end off...

ps.
i remember i was profiling epson S21 with artanium inks not long time a go so if i find this i will upload for interested guys


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys can anyone tell me where to get dye sub ink for my epson sx130 also should the ink supplier supply me with the correct icc profile. ive looked all over but no joy at all. Also where can i get my screen calabrated? 

And i am having trouble instaling an icc profile on the mac, am using photoshop cs4. any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys

Am having a problem with my ink cartridges!! ive put my ink in to them and inserted them into my printer and the printer is saying it dosent recognize the cartridges , and then tells me to replace them.

They are the new design refilable cartridges with a chip reset button on them.

Can you help me at all!!? Just want to get my mugs printed.

Using an epson sx130 printer.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Do a cartridge reset but dont remove the cartridges, when its in the position to change them hold reset switch for 4-6 seconds then continue as normal by just continuing.

Also for ink i sell it in small quantities if needed up to 1L see here
Sublimation Dye Ink - Custom-Vinyls & Graphics - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cheers for the reply buddy, i have pressed the reset button with the cartridges in and it still dosent work, reed ink light on printer just stays on and it says cant regognize carts. Dont have a clue what to do now at a loose end completley, so frustrating, spent two nights trying to get it to work.

Will unistalling my print driver then reinstalling it work?

Any otherideas as i am totaly lost!

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

browno12 said:


> Cheers for the reply buddy, i have pressed the reset button with the cartridges in and it still dosent work, reed ink light on printer just stays on and it says cant regognize carts. Dont have a clue what to do now at a loose end completley, so frustrating, spent two nights trying to get it to work.
> 
> Will unistalling my print driver then reinstalling it work?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest taking out the cartridge as you would when replacing but when it says place back in dont leave it out for this cycle then when it says not recognised (obviously because not in) place them in then.

I had this problem with my Epson S21 and Epson RX360 upon first few uses of CISS, ive bought a Epson S22 purely because the S21 has been brilliant for sublimation since and it was a steal brand new on Amazon for less than £15 delivered. CISS costs more lol


----------



## browno12 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, finally got my cartridges recognized now thank god, now ive got another problem, my prints seeem to come out faded and then sometimes they have faint lines through the prints, Are there any settings i need to be changing in my print preferences? All my ink is full so again am at a loose end!!

Just dont know much about printers at all so any help would mean the world to me.

Am using epson sx130

Adam


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

browno12 said:


> Hey guys, finally got my cartridges recognized now thank god, now ive got another problem, my prints seeem to come out faded and then sometimes they have faint lines through the prints, Are there any settings i need to be changing in my print preferences? All my ink is full so again am at a loose end!!
> 
> Just dont know much about printers at all so any help would mean the world to me.
> 
> ...


If you are only looking at the paper print then it's normal to look faded. You need to do an actual heat transfer to determine image quality.

Try head cleaning first for the lines in the print. If that doesn't resolve then your ink delivery system may need primed or other attention.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

also make sure you printing on photo quality on matt paper. color correction off.


----------

